# I feel like something's wrong with my head



## HurricaneSeb (May 23, 2011)

This is one of the first time's I'm posting something on this site.

I was put on Risperidone, Mirtazapene and later Cipralex for Major Depressive Disorder with psychotic features. Soon after being on them, I experienced horrible suicidal ideation and a horrible depressed feeling. After feeling better for months, I stupidly smoked weed on these meds twice, about 4 months ago. Since then, my paranoia and anxiety have returned, pretty badly, and my depression has returned as well. It feels like there's something wrong with my head, like my head is heavy, and like I have a sort of warm headache most of the time. I don't know if I should quit medication, I can barely cope with this.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to distract myself from this and to cope with it?

Thanks.


----------



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

Same issue, just when I do start getting out of DP near the end of the day, all the stress is in my middle forehead causing headaches.


----------

